# Printing on OHP sheets



## prasad_den (Feb 21, 2006)

Is it possible to print directly on a OHP sheet using a conventional inkjet printer? Is there any alternative available to the expensive colour xerox?


----------



## siriusb (Feb 22, 2006)

I have never tried it, but I think you can print with an ohp sheet. I mean, photopapers do have the same quality as an ohp sheet, and most inkjets support printing onto them. Use the photoquality print option if u have to.


----------



## Netjunkie (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes you can directly print onto the OHP slides.
I did that on a couple of occasions in the past, it takes a little longer for the ink to dry on these sheets when compared to ordinary paper so you will have to be extra carefull while handling them immedietly after printing.


----------

